# 2019 Fishing Trip Plans



## Zkovach1175

PunyTrout said:


> I caught 3 master angler Brook Trout this year here in Michigan. I'd be surprised if they didn't work in Canada as well. YMMV. Good luck on your trip.


Wow fantastic! Will send pics! And thanks again.


----------



## jgorski

Planning on a June Kentucky/Tennessee trip. Ideas on good lakes and places to stay? 4 Adults


----------



## piketroller

jgorski said:


> Planning on a June Kentucky/Tennessee trip. Ideas on good lakes and places to stay? 4 Adults


Reelfoot Lake is loaded with crappie and catfish, and the catfish actually taste really good, unlike the cats from up here. It’s supposed to be real good for largemouth too, but I’ve only ever been there in March which is before the bass get active.

If you want to use your own boat, this is not a good place as the lake is mostly 5 feet deep and full of stumps. But all the lodges down there have packages that include basic boats, gas, and bait so you can smack stumps all day with their equipment.


----------



## fishrod

Tarpon fishing in Puerto Rico in about two weeks with my wife...her treat.


----------



## Forest Meister

A couple paddling and camping trips into Lake Superior Provincial Park between late May and mid July for lakers and specs.

If things fall into place might also take a charter or party boat excursion on the Gulf in March but that one is a long shot. FM


----------



## slwayne

Headed to Pompano Beach, FL third week of April. Going with the wife so fishing definitely will not be the focus of the trip but I am hoping to get one day in. Looking at inshore/flats (Stuart?/Jupiter?) or maybe driving a little further to Lake Okeechobee to chase largemouth. I'll be a single so that might complicate matters in terms of inshore/flats fishing. Suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Rio Gallegos River in far southern Argentina for sea run brown trout. 20 year dream. Leave in 2 weeks.


----------



## Trout King

Martha's Vineyard Stripers and Bluefish in June. Family vacation, but being on a small island I can get away to fish a day or two.


----------



## bowhunter426

Fort Myers in March, Indiana/Michigan City in late April for some salmon fishing and possibly Missouri for some bass fishing in December.


----------



## wally28

Annual White Lake, Ontario walleye trip.


----------



## Luckystrike

Family and I are driving to BC with the raft for a month long salmon/trout excursion. Looking forward to hitting some new water on the way out there.


----------



## Markletsfish

MallardMaster said:


> As it normally does, time sure does sneak up on you when you are not paying attention. I had the pleasure last night to gather with 3 of my other trip buddies for some beers, and someone said that we are only 6 months out for our 2019 fishing trip. Once again we are heading to Nagagami Lake to catch up with old friends for the week. We have been going here for a number of years and always enjoy the time that we can spend with other groups from out of state. The juices have started to flow here now and I am getting excited for the trip. The last thing that I need is more fishing tackle, but I have started buying up new stuff in hopes to try a couple of new things this year.
> My mind is always wandering and looking for a new adventure, so I just thought that since I am getting a little excited about my trip, I wanted to know where others are heading off to next year for their fishing adventure.


June, Great Slave Lake, pike. July, Innoko and Iditarod Rivers, Alaska, pike. August, Venice, La., bull reds. September, Fraser River, B.C.,sturgeon. A repeat of last years epic trips. Over 45 years of chasing those big pike!


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## frenchriver1

Bottom fishing Aberdeen, Washington


----------



## brushbuster

Markletsfish said:


> June, Great Slave Lake, pike. July, Innoko and Iditarod Rivers, Alaska, pike. August, Venice, La., bull reds. September, Fraser River, B.C.,sturgeon. A repeat of last years epic trips. Over 45 years of chasing those big pike!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hey post a report of your Alaska pike Trip. The innoko is on my list of rivers to hit.


----------



## REG

Trekking down to Islamorada on Friday. Screw this below 0 stuff.


----------



## MallardMaster

REG said:


> Trekking down to Islamorada on Friday. Screw this below 0 stuff.


Now that sounds like a plan!! Let us know how you do down there.


----------



## MallardMaster

If any of you are looking to get in on a 2019 fishing trip, head down to the Huntin Time Expo in GR. There are a number of great Outfitters there with opportunities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wall-llard Willie

Hitting Saskatchewan for the 2nd year on a flyin to Lake Iskwatikan the first week of June.
Just booked a canned land & sea trip to Alaska the first 2 weeks of July. Wife and I will be celebrating our 30 anniversary with our first trip there. It will mark my 50th and final state I've been too. Hoping to get out and catch a couple halibut while were in Homer.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Nuthin special this year.


----------



## Fishmaster 196

Islamorada in April. Chapleau in early September and a whole bunch of Walleye, Steelhead and Atlantic fishing in Lake Huron and Saginaw Bay in between.....


----------



## HRCHLab

Heading to the FL Keys for Tarpon in May. Had a blast last year, can’t wait to do it again!

They pull Sooo Hard.


----------



## stickman1978

Hitting big slab crappie on Harris chain now.
View attachment 375571
View attachment 375573














Then big gills in Hiawatha national forest in August.


----------



## Anita Dwink

stickman1978 said:


> Hitting big slab crappie on Harris chain now.
> View attachment 375571
> View attachment 375573
> View attachment 375575
> View attachment 375579
> Then big gills in Hiawatha national forest in August.


Nice but I bet you can't leave them in the garage for 2 days before cleaning like I can right now.


----------



## spartannation

Leaving Thursday to fish Lake D'arbonne in Louisiana for slab white crappie.


----------



## Lightfoot

I've spent the last week viewing the U.P. streams and rivers section compiling info. I started on page 91 and am slowly working forward. Unmentionables make things a little tricky but nothing that can't be worked around. There is a ton of info for those willing to dig.

Being new to Michigan, the U.P. IS my 2019 fishing destination. I'm partial to fishing rivers for steelies, browns and brookies. I never really cared much for salmon. I've got a few locations planned out for steelies but vehicle issues and snow are a bit problematic. I'll probably change that problematic part to "bugs" in due time.


----------



## Walleye Wizard

Stickman1978, where is the Harris chain at? I was thinking of hitting Kentucky Lake sometime.


----------



## brushbuster

HRCHLab said:


> View attachment 374469
> View attachment 374467
> Heading to the FL Keys for Tarpon in May. Had a blast last year, can’t wait to do it again!
> 
> They pull Sooo Hard.


That looks like a blast!


----------



## stickman1978

Walleye Wizard said:


> Stickman1978, where is the Harris chain at? I was thinking of hitting Kentucky Lake sometime.


Between Ocala and Orlando FL.


----------



## bowhunter426

bowhunter426 said:


> Fort Myers in March, Indiana/Michigan City in late April for some salmon fishing and possibly Missouri for some bass fishing in December.


Waiting for some weather to pass then off to the gulf to fish. 70 and light rain and wind. Sure beats what we left behind yesterday


----------



## WMU05

Walleye Wizard said:


> Stickman1978, where is the Harris chain at? I was thinking of hitting Kentucky Lake sometime.


Kentucky Lake - Summer 2014

I'm not really a bass fisherman, so went out with a guide for a morning. I likely will never catch a bigger largemouth. Certainly some pigs in there.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PIKERPETE

piketroller said:


> I’ve got nothing planned yet for 2019, but have Dec 26, 2020 to January 2, 2021 penciled into my calendar for the Santee Cooper system in South Carolina.


 There is a big catfish in that system along with some Striper and nice bass. Seems Christmas time it’s a little hard for me to catch them Bass. Good luck


----------



## PIKERPETE

We Had a little luck in the St. Lucie River last weekend. Trolling with some strike king KVD RED EYED SHAD Had a little luck with some Snook. Very fun and released them for my next trip. Good luck to all fishing this spring.


----------



## piketroller

PIKERPETE said:


> There is a big catfish in that system along with some Striper and nice bass. Seems Christmas time it’s a little hard for me to catch them Bass. Good luck


I did a guided one day trip down there in January a few years ago and caught 25-30 catfish, including a 44 lb and 39 lb big girls. While catfishing, I got two small stripers. The bag limit on stripers is very restrictive, which they are using to try and rebuild the fishery which is s shadow of what it once was.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I will be spend a week in SD/WY doing mainly sightseeing with my family but I am packing waders, boots, fly rod and some assorted gear. Should be a good time!


----------



## sledman

Going to Manotak lodge again with the wife in Aug.. I also have a planned charter fishing trip end of May out of Holland fingers crossed hope to get some silvers.


----------

